# Wood walls and ceiling



## Mudball (May 31, 2006)

I have a chance to buy some poplar wood slats of different widths. Same thickness but different lengths and widths. It has been run through a plane so the surface is pretty smooth. What is the reason (if any) I cant just nail them to the 2X4 walls and ceiling ? Do I need to seal them with something first ? If so then what ? I would like to make this as simple as possible with little cost and time and where a more natural look is desired.
Thanks


----------



## Square Eye (May 31, 2006)

Poplar is an excellent choice for paneling walls. It's lightweight and accepts stain or paint exceptionally well. The lack of pine tar makes it easy to work with and cleaner. I'd seal it with a sanding sealer, or stain, or polyurethane if you want a cleanable moisture resistant finish. If you have bare studs, you might consider using a black plastic for a vapor barrier. That will make it look better at the joints. Installing it on the diagonal looks nice too!

Yep, very rustic and natural. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mudball (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Would you also seal both sides of the boards ?
What we will have is a concrete block wall sealed on the interior with UGL Drylok and then a 2X4 stud wall and then attach the Poplar wood. Should we be concerned with a barrier of some kind between the Poplar and the 2X4's ?
We are concerned about moisture/mold.
Thanks


----------



## Square Eye (May 31, 2006)

You'll need to insulate the walls. The block will condense moisture. If you insulate it and put a moisture barrier over the studs, the moisture will certainly be limited from the humidity in the house.  The insulation will keep the cool surface of the blocks insulated and the vapor barrier will keep the moisture out of the wall cavity. Make sure that your dryer is vented outside and that bathroom vents are also vented outside, not into the basement or the attic. 

I would seal all sides of the boards.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Square Eye. My plan was to insulate the inside of the blocks. I do thank you for the help and advice of watching out for moisture problems and the other suggestions. I need all the help I can get Im not sure if we will go this route or not but it certainly helps to get answers and suggestions when a person is considering it.
Thanks


----------

